# portage ice breaker



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone know who is running the april 1at ice breaker and if there is a web site for it thanks


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

www.troop127.com
LakesLouie on this site is the tourny director for it. It is a Boy Scout fundraiser. I'll probably see you there.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks Dave. We're just hoping the ice is gone by then or it may truly be an "icebreaker" lol 
www.troop127.com for info or download a flyer


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

That ice better be gone I can't to get the line wet


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

www.troop127.com
info or flyer
3-31 at Mosquito
4-1 at Portage


----------



## skeeter1bass (Jul 6, 2005)

Berlin and West Branch is clear ice is off!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hookset went to mosquito this morning and said it is still half covered.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

All clear - no ice! ya!! Phone is ringing, alot.  Should be 2 great events. :G 
www.troop127.com


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

www.troop127.com for flyer or info. 3-31 at Mosquito and 4-1 at Portage
lot of pre-enters, $80 team at ramp. Come out and support these boys!:G


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Youd better go to bed Louis! Aren't you supposed to be camping with the boys!???? Chicken!!!

I predict 11.78 win at Mosq and 13.38 for Portage. 

I'll be in Cowtown chasn' 12"ers- wishn' I was fishn' squiter 3/31!!! I'll still donate to the boys- great event and perrrrfect weather...that's not like you!

Nip


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I know where the bass are at Portage...  Caught a few today...

Good luck to ALL.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

I hope they are still biting tomorrow BD, I think they will be.

Nip-pretty close on the mosquito prediction...I think it ended up around mid 11's.
We had 5 for 9.05. No check but we had a good day.

See some of you tomorrow.

Good luck!


----------



## Coekrych (Jul 19, 2006)

What time does the portage ice breaker start!


----------

